# The Big ketogenic diet Thread.....



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi guys,

just starting a keto diet today for fat loss....

Sure I am going to have a million questions so thought I would start a thread.

1st Question:

Wrigleys Extra Chewing gum: Nutritional Info per 100g: Energy value 680kj/165 kcal; Carbohydrate 66g (0f which Sugars 0g, Polyols 66g Starch 0g)

So questions is - will a couple of pieces of this affect my keto diet?? What are Polyols? DO they affect keto?

If so - does anyone know any minty type things that are Keto friendly?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Its important the make the distinction between keto and insulin-sparing diets...

high GI starches/sugars will stimulate insulin production, which will in turn cause fat gain. Polyols do not stimulate any insulin production (diabetic safe), yet are carbohydrates.

keto occurs in a minimal carb state, so even though there is no insulin production, ketosis could be disturbed by the polyol carbohydrate.

BUT... do you swallow chewing gum? no, you just chew off the veneer layer on the top, so the nutritional information might be misleading.

NIck


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my opinion Keto diets are bad for bodybuilders carb cycling is a much better approach but this is only my opinion...


----------

